# Automatic Email Reminder from Excel based on Date in Cell



## DMazz (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi All,

My name is Diego.

Can anyone send me code to automatically send me an email when the date listed in "column J" is the same date as today. Also, it needs to email only once and even if I am not running excel or at my computer. I want to use Microsoft Outlook and use the ClickYes program as well if this helps that was talked about by Zack Barresse in

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/710581-solved-automatic-email-alerts-using-2.html

Essentially I have to be reminded of a reapplication for specific state licensures on healthcare courses I provide. I don't want to forget which courses I have to reapply for so I need to have a program that will look at a date which I have in column J and then email me to remind me of this.

BTW - I am using Outlook 2007 and Excel 2007 on Vista.

Thanks. I appreciate your help! Also, extra points and praise for the person who solves this problem!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Please do not post duplicate threads.
One thread per issue.
Continue replies for this issue in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/856705-automatic-email-excel-based-date.html
Thank you.

Closing thread.


----------

